# Cajun Pickled Eggs & Andouille



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 16, 2019)

My wife said to me, Dont stop making anything because of me. Your here taking care of me so do what you do.

Ok

Cajun pickled eggs and andouille.
Recipe below









SYM, Brown sugar, Pickled garlid but i ate it so it didnt make the jars (ha)
Bay leaves.













*Cajun Pickled Eggs and Sausage*
20 Hard-Boiled Eggs, peeled and rinsed 
4 or smoked Andouille sausage links, cut into 1.5" chunks 
1 head garlic, separated and peeled-4 bay leaves 
2 cups apple cider vinegar 
2 cups white vinegar 
2 cups water 
1/4 cup brown sugar
3 Tablespoons Cajun seasoning, such as SYM or your fav & Red Chili flakes to taste

Bring the vinegars, water, brown sugar and seasonings  to a boil in a large pot, just until everything dissolves. Remove from heat.

(I added some white onion)

Layer the eggs, sausage chunks, bay leaves and garlic cloves in two 2-quart sealable jars. Pour the slightly-cooled brine over them, distributing evenly, so that everything is submerged. Seal and refrigerate at least overnight and up to 3 weeks.


----------



## crazzycajun (Apr 16, 2019)

Don’t think I’ve seen sym seafood boil around here. Tried brining chicken thighs in zatarains one time very disappointing. Love me some pickled eggs though


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 16, 2019)

Oh man, ANOTHER thing I gotta try?!?!   Sounds tasty


----------



## banderson7474 (Apr 16, 2019)

SFL, did you use the vacuum sealer jar attachment for those?  I made the amish mustard eggs a cpl of weeks ago but put them in a container and now I'm wondering if they are still ok to eat when not vacuum sealed.


----------



## danbury (Apr 16, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> SFL, did you use the vacuum sealer jar attachment for those?  I made the amish mustard eggs a cpl of weeks ago but put them in a container and now I'm wondering if they are still ok to eat when not vacuum sealed.



I've been making pickled eggs for 45 years give or take.  I don't use that recipe above, but if you follow at least the above recipe, you'll be fine.  I have never used a vacuum sealer nor even put them in the refrige.  Sometimes I will go through a dozen in a week or two, sometimes they last longer and never ever got sick.  The amount of vinegar used in his recipe is well enough to preserve them.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2019)

I think you did this before Rick and I made some and they were awesome.

Warren


----------



## danbury (Apr 16, 2019)

I was born and raised in sw La. in Cameron Parish and my heritage is Cajun.
Use to be a little store down the road and they made pickled eggs and always had that big old jar on the counter.  When I was in high school I would always stop the morning for a pickled egg, butterfinger and a Dr. Pepper... breakfast of champions!!!  I was fortunate enough that I got their recipe before I left La., which is a fairly simple recipe.  Vinegar, water, pickling spices, some Tony's or comparable, a bit more salt, couple garlic cloves, a bit of onion and of course the eggs.  
Now* SFLsmkr1* post is putting me in the mood to make some!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 16, 2019)

No i did not use a vac to seal the jars, just filled to top and put the lid and ring on.

Pickled eggs are in some of the bars up in PA.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 16, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> I think you did this before Rick and I made some and they were awesome.
> 
> Warren



I think i did somewhere.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2019)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> No i did not use a vac to seal the jars, just filled to top and put the lid and ring on.
> 
> Pickled eggs are in some of the bars up in PA.



Yup pickled eggs, pigs feet, ham hocks, onions and hot sausage.
Those were the days my friend.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Apr 17, 2019)

We don't have SYM here either. But I'm going to try mixing the eggs and sausage together. When I get back from Arkansas that will be on my to do list.


----------



## lumpy (Apr 24, 2019)

Reminds me of Lumpy's jalapeno smoked pickled eggs eh!


----------

